# Please Use Existing Katrina Threads



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I am so grateful that we have such caring members, but we had five Katrina threads. Please don't open another; it gets confusing. I have closed three, and am referring people to these two, one about animals, one a general information thread: 


http://catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=23738 -----general information 

http://catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=23879 -----animals 

(Please, if you want to help, make sure you are donating to reputable charities.)


----------

